# Does anyone own a bun thats not fixed?



## ashleyxxpiano (Nov 22, 2013)

I ask because I'm thinking about adopting a 1-year-old female Lop-Eared bunny here soon that is not spayed. I've heard there can be temperament issues. Has this been the case for anyone? I know their risk of cancer is much higher, but I've also read that after reaching the age of 1 if they haven't been aggressive up until this point that they should be fine with their future behavior. Any opinions or experiences?


----------



## Callaway (Nov 22, 2013)

We have a 2 year old holland lop male who isn't fixed due to medical reasons. He is loveable. He has his own little temperament like a teenager but we have not had any issues with aggressiveness or territory. He did go through a I want to hump your leg and arm phase but no longer does it.


----------



## PaGal (Nov 22, 2013)

I have three, one male I purchased from a breeder and two females I rescued. 

I have had no issues with any of them as far as aggression goes. The male did start spraying for a short period after taking in the females but now that I have the room split by an x-pen and he can only get within about five feet of them the spraying has stopped.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Nov 22, 2013)

Since I breed and show my rabbits, none of them are altered. There can be temperamental differences in rabbits that are not altered, but they have pretty much settled by a year old. I'd go and meet the bunny in person and see what you think before deciding. I personally don't tolerate nasty behavior, so my rabbits are naturally pretty even-tempered. But it does help a lot to also be very involved in handling them and giving them individual attention too.

As far as health risks, I personally don't feel threatened by the possibility of cancer. While the risk exists, there hasn't been very extensive study into the rate of occurrence. I have healthy, 10-year-old girls living as long as the boys. Spaying and neutering is a good option for many reasons. But if the option is not practical or unavailable to you, it's not something I would lose sleep over.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 22, 2013)

I have a one year old unspayed Dutch. She was a BRAT when she was about 4-6 months old, nesting every other month, lunging and grunting. She got passed that and now shes as sweet as can be. 
She lives freely in the kitchen, loves the cats, has great litter habits. 

I don't know about the cancer risks, others will be more helpful. 

But at one year old, your little lop should have her behavioral issues figured out. And by getting her at 1, you'll skip the ugly teenage phase!


----------



## zombiesue (Nov 22, 2013)

No, and I've heard so many bad stories that I have no desire to, but those all involve starting with baby rabbits. I think if you visited the rabbit who is already a year old and you like her, you probably won't have problems with her. If an issue does arise that could be fixed by spaying (like, say you wanted to bond her to another rabbit later) you could have it done yourself. I can't see any reason not to go ahead with it.


----------



## ashleyxxpiano (Nov 22, 2013)

Alright thanks everyone! This info helps in my decision making a lot!


----------



## Tauntz (Nov 22, 2013)

I have two Jersey wooly does who are just over a year old that have not been spayed yet. They are from the same litter & are great pals. So far I haven't had any problems with attitude either between the two of them or with me or other humans. They are litter trained & only seem to miss the litter pan when they feel it is time for the litter pan to be changed. They aren't super cuddly but once out of their pen they accept cuddling & seem to enjoy it, especially the ear massages! lol I'm in love with them & don't think I could have found any nicer buns. They are my first bunnies & have definitely got me hooked on bunnies!

I would recommend you check her out! My experience so far with my unaltered female bunnies has been very good with no problems! So much so I sometimes wonder if my bunny girls are all right! lol My only concerns with having a female bunny is having to risk the surgery with spaying or risk possible cancer. When I decided on a bunny I wasn't aware of how risky surgery & cancer could be with a female bunny or I would have got a single male bunny. But I would not trade my bunny girls for anything! They are the loves of my life & I don't think I could have asked for better bunnies! :inlove:


----------



## FreezeNkody (Nov 22, 2013)

My male lop is not neutered. And he pees on everything! I would say fix her.


----------



## kaosu (Nov 22, 2013)

My Angora is not neutered, he came to me as a rescue at age two and is 3 now. 

he will try and hump a cat once in a while but other than that I have had no problems with him, no spraying or anything.


----------



## ferchor (Nov 22, 2013)

My liaonhead was a bit nasty when I first got her, she nipped my hands a couple of times and would lunge at me if a came too close. But now she's all sweet and nice. Like before she would just let me pet her ears and neck any other part like her back or legs she would jup and run away.. And now she even lets me pick her up. I guess she just need time and getting used to me. 
Bond with her as much as you can and get some good healthy treat so she knows you're safe to trust


----------



## princessfional (Nov 23, 2013)

This thread has been helpful for me as well! My american white male isn't neutered and he's 8 months now. He's not very aggressive but I've been reading some things about cancer that are kind of scary! Does anyone have any reccomendations about this? Is it likely for him to get cancer?


----------



## Liung (Nov 23, 2013)

There are only three good reasons not to get your rabbit spayed: Something about her makes the procedure risky (advanced age, illness, or medical condition), you plan to breed her (which, unless you're an actual rabbit breeder, DON'T), or you don't have the money (in which case, save until you do).

Unfixed rabbits are plagued by hormones. Though there are exceptions, on average they are more aggressive, territorial, bad-tempered, and really don't play well with other rabbits.

And the #1 reason to get her spayed: unspayed rabbits who do not breed can have up to an * 80% chance of cancer in the reproduction system!* This chance is largely determined by age, of course. But everything is more likely to come down with cancer with age. It comes with having lived longer. The House Rabbit Society helpfully summarized the study (yes! The _scientific_ study!) that started this statistic:

"Greene monitored a colony of rabbits over a long period of time (8-10 years). All rabbits dying from whatever causes were necropsied. 16.7% of 849 rabbits were found to have uterine adenocarcinoma. The average age of the colony was greater than 4 years... The tumor incidence in Greene&#8217;s colony was very closely linked to age. In rabbits dying between 2 and 3 years of age the incidence of cancer was 4.2%. In rabbits 5-6 years of age the incidence is 79.1%"

To quote the House Rabbit Society:
"Some decisions about caring for your rabbit are difficult to make. This isn&#8217;t one of them. This procedure prevents or solves all the most common behavior problems facing rabbits who live with humans. It prevents or cures serious health problems, too. In addition to living longer, happier, and healthier lives, spayed and neutered rabbits do not contribute to the tragic overpopulation problem... Males can be neutered as soon as the testicles descend, usually between 10-16 weeks. Females  should be 6 months old..."

And having owned three rabbits myself, two females (one who died at 7 years old unspayed, with a suspicious lump in her abdomen and the other spayed just last month) and a neutered male...

GET HER FIXED. 

It is a riskier procedure than neutering. It's an open surgery, of course it's riskier. But according to one rabbit organization, an experienced vet should have a success rate of over 99%. My vet explained to me that the biggest complication for rabbit spays is when an inexperienced vet damages the intestines, which almost never heal properly in rabbits. For an experienced vet, rabbit spaying is the EASIEST kind of spaying, as all their reproductive organs are at the top and easily accessible. 

DO RESEARCH. Rabbits are considered "exotic" pets, and most clinics won't take them. Apparently only dogs and cats are not considered exotic, and even the exotic vets sometimes will only neuter, and those that will spay can sometimes only get one or two rabbits a year. I created an enormous spreadsheet of over 20 different clinics in the surrounding area, I emailed all that had emails and called the rest, and interviewed them on if they take rabbits (13 did), if they do spaying/neutering for rabbits (only 7), and those that were left I asked them stuff like how many vets they have that could perform the procedure, how often each vet had performed it, how comfortable they were with it, how many incidents of patients passing away, what anaesthetics they use (certain anaesthetics are no good for rabbits, and there's only a few that are okay. This was a trick question I already knew the correct answer to), what they do to make them comfortable afterwards, if they wanted the rabbit to come in on an empty stomach (also a trick question, rabbits should never have an empty digestive tract)... I also kept track of which clinics were recommended by the other clinics, since the clinics that either did not take rabbits or would not perform a spay would say to me "sorry, but you could try such-and-such clinic..." and I also kept track of when they would also say why they were recommending it (I take my rabbit there, I've heard good things about them...) so I knew they were recommending it because they thought it was a good clinic, not because they'd just heard it took rabbits.

I narrowed it down to two clinics. Both were highly recommended, one was more impressive as they were the clinic for a zoo and therefore specialized in exotics, and they also had a very impressive aftercare. But they were also charging $400. The one I went with was highly recommended, had a vet very experienced with spaying, had done three successfully the month prior and therefore had very recent experience, and was just down the road from my house. They charged $250. (Keep in mind though that those prices are unusually high--I live close to a large city, which jacks up the prices.)

If you live in the US there are plenty of rabbit-friendly vet directories. I live in Canada so had to do the legwork myself.

And to address princessfional, the study I mentioned went on further to say that there were no cancer differences between genders in young rabbits, (4.2%) and it was only the females that the rate drastically increased with age. So no, cancer is not that much of a concern. Neutering is mostly a behaviour thing for males, fixing aggression, bad litter habits, and their complete inability to play nice with others. My neutered male is the most docile, agreeable, unaggressive rabbit I have ever met. In fact, when I was trying to bond the two unspayed females, he would literally mediate between them: If Delilah's boundless energy started getting on Picca's nerves too much, Lahi would draw her away and start playing with her. If Picca started to get too upset about Delilah's antics and attempts at usurping her dominance, Lahi would reassure her with cuddles and grooming.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Nov 23, 2013)

Liung said:


> Unfixed rabbits are plagued by hormones. Though there are exceptions, on average they are more aggressive, territorial, bad-tempered, and really don't play well with other rabbits.
> 
> And the #1 reason to get her spayed: unspayed rabbits who do not breed can have up to an * 80% chance of cancer in the reproduction system!* This chance is largely determined by age, of course. But everything is more likely to come down with cancer with age. It comes with having lived longer. The House Rabbit Society helpfully summarized the study (yes! The _scientific_ study!) that started this statistic:



I respect your decision to have your rabbits spayed/neutered, and agree that there are benefits to doing so. However, spaying/neutering is not an easy decision and animals can live very healthy and happy intact.

I raise rabbits (and we have pet bunnies too) and can assure you that they aren't plagued by hormones. Aggression and bad temper are not average. If it was, quite honestly, I wouldn't be raising rabbits. That would be a lot less fun!

When females hit about 6 months of age (breeding maturity), they occasionally become a little standoffish, shy, and more interested in "protecting" their surroundings. That is what I have experienced as average. A smaller number exhibit territorial or aggressive behavior. I'd say probably 1 in 20 does, for me. This does tend to depend on breed. Not all breeds are as personable as others, but that is a more general temperament tendency than hormonal effect.

This behavior typically wanes as the doe reaches a year old. It's generally a very brief period of time, typically referred to as the "teenage phase" that we all experience. Bucks rarely experience anything like this. They are typically very friendly and outgoing. I do offer my boys stuffed toys to "play with" and they enjoy that. But they're not often bothered by their natural inclination to breed. Some get particularly determined and may pace in their cage when they hit that 4-6 month phase. Just like the girls, this typically goes away within 6 mod or a year and they settle back into a normal routine.

Uterine cancer is also a concern, but the study is inconclusive. It is my understanding that only one study has been performed. This means a relatively small sample size from only one place/environment during one period of time. While it does give us an idea and a guideline to work with, the results don't necessarily make conclusions about the domestic rabbit population as a whole. It is a good basis for further research, but not enough evidence for me to absolutely push spaying based on its results. Further, it does mention the occurrence of tumors, but not the incidence of benign/malignant (as far as I know). So the number of rabbits in that herd whose deaths were caused by cancer still remains unknown, as far as I understand.

Overall, I just mean to explain that these are all things to take into consideration. Some rabbits doe become aggressive or territorial. Altering may ease that behavior. Some rabbits do live in a home with other pet rabbits. Altering prevents unwanted breeding. Uterine cancer is a possibility. Altering eliminates that risk. However, spaying and neutering are both surgical procedures that cause stress on the rabbit's body. In some cases, the benefits of the procedure outweigh the risk. But there are many cases, especially in single-bunny homes, where rabbits live happy, long lives intact.

It's a personal decision we must all make for ourselves. Presenting our own experience is helpful, but there is no right or wrong answer.


----------



## Vosify (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a unaltered female. About 2 years or older. She's been a doll and I don't have a rabbit savvy vet any closer then 5 hours away. So she's not getting done. But my male I have had done (paid out the yazoo to arrange rides and such to get him done)

He's always been a supper happy guy and she is not a dominate rabbit at all. Since Tux the fixed male is dominant. Which is saying something because he's never been dominant towards anything. 

All depends on the rabbit. I got Tux done through the rescue I got him from. Dixie was a backyard rescue and just to get her done is almost 400 plus to get her down there.


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Nov 23, 2013)

As for a younger bun that is unaltered. My Mason is 4 mos old yesterday. He isn't aggressive at all. He isn't neutered because he is going to be shown starting in Feb. Or sooner if I can get her membership sent in for ARBA.


----------



## Jwcily (Nov 23, 2013)

My bunny isn't altered. She will be though. 

She doesn't have any behavioural problems, except for some cage aggression and peeing where she shouldn't (ie, on my couch).

I think the decision to spay (or not to) should be dependant on your opinions on the matter. It took me a really long time to decide that I would get my rabbit spayed because I would always be worried about the risk of uterine cancer if I didn't. At the same time, she doesn't have behavioural issues and there's always the risk of surgery, so .. 

It's always good to hear both sides of the matter , but I feel that you should eventually decide whether or not to do it based on how you feel only. There are benefits and costs , and only by doing that will you be able to ensure there are no regrets. Good luck!


----------



## Louladoll (Nov 24, 2013)

Well I am glad I am here to answer this one. I recently noticed a lump on my unspayed nearly 6 year old female bunny. I know this can be an early sign of cancer and decided to go ahead with getting her spayed. I had always regretted not having it done, I didn't realise the risk implications of not having it done earlier on. I have spent many times fretting and worrying about her having cancer. So because of this lump we decided to ger her spayed as to get the lump removed she had to go under anyway.

So we were sent to a highly qualified bunny vet recommended by our own personal bunny vet as he said this guy was the best at doing spays/neutering. He told us after the surgery that her uterus was in very bad shape. He offered to show us the uterus he had removed and we agreed. We could see that compared to a healthy uterus this was massive. It was covered in hormonal growths which were huge. Her uterus was 10 times the normal size! It was not cancerous at all. Purely hormonal. If we had not found the lump on her nipple, and had not decided to get her spayed, he said with an almost 100% accuracy, she would have died very soon. 

Please get your bunny spayed! My bunny wasnt an aggressive girl. I didn't realise the high risk of cancer being that of 85% risk when I had her. Please don't make the same mistake I did. My girl is very lucky to be here today, no thanks to me!


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 24, 2013)

I would like to join in and just say that if it's a male, I don't think neutering is that big of a deal, but I would really recommend getting a female spayed.

Even though there are no real reliable "official" statistics, we had a doe with the beginnings of cancer and I have seen a number of other rabbits that I have known with cancer as well. It just happens way too often for my liking, I would just have it done. Not to mention spayed does are usually much better pets.


----------



## Liung (Nov 26, 2013)

I made sure to say on average _more _aggressive, that is, than unfixed. Unfixed and fixed rabbits both have a huge range of aggressiveness and dominance. But _on average_ the range for unfixed is found to be higher than fixed. Absolutely there are fixed rabbits that are still very dominant and aggressive, just as there are unfixed that are very submissive and docile, and absolutely rabbits as a whole don't tend to be extremely aggressive animals. But the usual case is that upon being fixed, a bunny's behaviour, aggressiveness, territoriality, and dominance issues will greatly improve, quite often disappearing entirely.

Even if you do not want to accept the validity of one study (which itself still has a great deal of internal validity: a sample size of nearly 1000 subjects, an observational design that makes the procedure easily reproducible and similar results in additional studies would greatly contribute toward generalization towards a population), cancer in does is a trend often commented on by vets and rabbit breeders alike (most certainly the ones I've spoken to).

I just feel very strongly that in a cost-benefit analysis, it's a very obvious conclusion. Spend some money on a good vet for a surgery that is only riskier than for other animals if the vet is inexperienced, for about three days on painkillers your rabbit will feel like crap/be high as a kite, you make sure they're eating by pampering them with all their favourite foods, you get to find out how violently they object to taking their antibiotics for a week (my vet claimed my bun would like the meds as they are sweet, and she clearly meant sweet in the way children's cough medicine is sweet--likeable if youhave_ damaged your tongue beyond repair_), you keep them from strenuous exercise for about two weeks, and separated from living with other rabbits for four to six weeks if it was a hormone thing you had the surgery for, and so literally in a month they are fully healed (though not quite fully re-furred), sans hormones, with very minimal risk and in all probability a friendlier, healthier rest of their lives.

What I said about unfixed rabbits being plagued by hormones is absolutely true. Anything that isn't sterilized is plagued by hormones. You and I are plagued by hormones. If you are also a woman you know intimately what I am talking about, both for our emotional roller coaster of a hormone cycle and watching our men huff testosterone at each other on occasion. The issue of fixing our pets is that some species are _more affected by the hormones that plague them_ than others, and within those species individuals as well. And that still applies to humans as well: some men, for instance, require hormone therapy because they have too much testosterone, making them aggressive individuals. Neutering them would probably achieve the same effect as neutering your aggressive buck. However, unlike your buck, men tend to be very attached to their manly bits. That's not to say that it doesn't happen, either; I read an article recently about the growing number of eunuchs in first world countries, by choice or for medical reasons.

Rabbits as a species have been naturally selected to be very run by their hormones. Their survival mechanism is to, well, breed like rabbits, and to violently compete against each other for territory and dominance. Their hormones are therefore geared to encourage them to do that. When you are keeping a rabbit as a pet, you do not want them to breed, nor be violent toward each other, nor seek to establish territory or dominance (the violent last-one-standing kind, anyway). Fixing them removes the hormonal motivation for that behaviour. Maybe your rabbit didn't have much of that motivation in the first place. Maybe it had too much. In either case, removing that motivation is not a bad thing, and makes way for motivations for things like exploring, affection, and play. 

I'm sorry if I'm getting preachy but in my ignorance I started out as an awful rabbit owner. Over 7 years later I like to think I've improved dramatically, and in hindsight can cringe at all the mistakes I made. Such as blithely thinking that not getting my females fixed was fine, I didn't want to spend the money or risk the surgery (didn't have a choice with the male, it was get him neutered or have incestuous babies running around), and I think that was very detrimental to all three of my rabbits. If I could go back and do things over I'd change a number of things, primary among them getting Picca fixed at the same time as her brother.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Nov 26, 2013)

I suppose we will have to agree to disagree.  For every pet owner, experience shapes our opinion and knowledge. In many cases, like the one presented, our experiences are vastly different - and that is okay! Such is the reason I stand by my suggestion that the answer is never "obvious."


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 26, 2013)

Reminder to keep it friendly please folks.


----------



## honeybunnies (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi,
I have a buck & 2 does at the moment that all live in the house with me in enclosures. 
My buck is 12mths old & he never sprays his urine & is a very friendly bunny. 
My 2 does are mother & daughter. Mum is 12 mths & daughter is 4 mths & they get along very well so far. An over abundance of pure breed rabbits is not a problem where I live, so I want to breed them from time to time, so I don't plan on getting mine altered.


----------



## briennap (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a 2 year old female Rex who is not spayed and she is absolutely perfect, I haven't come across any problems regarding her attitude.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 7, 2013)

honeybunnies said:


> Hi,
> My 2 does are mother & daughter. Mum is 12 mths & daughter is 4 mths & they get along very well so far. An over abundance of pure breed rabbits is not a problem where I live, so I want to breed them from time to time, so I don't plan on getting mine altered.



A word of warning - your younger bunny probably hasn't reached sexual maturity yet; once she does, she and her mom may start fighting since they're not spayed (and even with spayed rabbits, F/F bonds are the most volatile). Also, from all I've heard, it's best for breeding does to be kept separately, especially if/when they have kits as one doe might kill the other's kits. If you choose to continue housing them together, please keep an eye out for signs that they've been fighting (like clumps of hair pulled out) and be prepared for the possibility that you may have to separate them on short (or no) notice in the future - rabbit fights can be vicious or even deadly.

Also, given that the lifespan of unaltered females is half that of spayed females, you might reconsider the decision not to spay them once they're a few years old (ie when it's about time to retire them from breeding anyway). If they've already got early-stage ovarian or uterine cancer by then but it hasn't spread, getting them spayed is often enough to eradicate the cancer (since the ovaries and - with most vets - the uterus are removed during a spay). Spaying them when they're retired could add many years to their lives while still allowing you to breed them for quite a while .

One other thought on breeding... while it can certainly be easier to find homes for all the kits reasonably quickly if you only breed one of your does at a time, you might consider breeding the mom as well when you breed the daughter for the first time. First (and sometimes second) time moms can fail horribly - rejection is somewhat common. Since the mom has obviously raised a litter already, breeding them together provides a "fail-safe" in case the daughter rejects her first litter.

Hand-raising kits successfully is nearly impossible to do; your best chance (by far) of saving a litter when mom just won't feed them is to have another doe (who is nursing a litter of her own at the time) play "surrogate". Adding kits from a different mom to an existing litter and getting that doe to feed all of them (even if the litters are as much as 1-2 weeks apart) almost always succeeds - having the surrogate option could spare you the heartbreak of losing an entire litter of kits.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 7, 2013)

(Just got caught up on the earlier pages of this thread)



princessfional said:


> This thread has been helpful for me as well! My american white male isn't neutered and he's 8 months now. He's not very aggressive but I've been reading some things about cancer that are kind of scary! Does anyone have any reccomendations about this? Is it likely for him to get cancer?



While there can potentially be medical benefits to getting males fixed, neutering is more about behavioral issues and/or wanting to make it safe to bond the male with another bunny.

From what I've heard, neutering can supposedly reduce reproductive cancer risks in males... however, the inherent risk of reproductive cancers in unaltered males is *extremely* low to begin with. In other words, realistically, neutering probably only reduces the already-low risk of reproductive cancer by a percent or so at best. The majority of vets and pet owners agree that it isn't really medically prudent to neuter males (the way it is with spaying females).

As long as you can tolerate whatever hormonal behavior your male rabbit displays (if he displays any), there's honestly no NEED to get him neutered unless you want to bond him.


----------



## pani (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm planning on getting my Felix neutered as soon as I can - hoping to avoid too many behavioural problems, personality changes, and urine sprays! I'm also considering getting another bunny friend for him sometime in the future, so I'd like to have him neutered in case I do, to avoid any aggression or surprise kits. 

To me, it's not really a question - I knew I'd get him neutered as soon as I did a little reading up on it. Of course, like many have said it's completely up to you, and several members here do seem to raise their buns happily in their natural state. :}


----------



## honeybunnies (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks Imbrium for the info. I will keep a close eye out for any aggression & will definately separate them if I see any trouble brewing! 
At this stage they still groom each other & lie & sit together which is really nice to see :hug2:


----------



## selbert (Dec 8, 2013)

I'd say every rabbit is completely different but if you're new to rabbits then you've done the best thing which is to go to a rescue centre. It's funny, pretty much all rabbits in rescue centres in England are neutered. 
I'd personally say to get your bun neutered, or adopt one that is. It means that you don't have to risk bad litter problems, behaviour issues etc that you can't predict by just going to the centre. 
Plus when you get another one (you say you won't but how can you resist another? To see them all cuddled up!) it's definitely best! It is possible to bond same sex unsexed rabbits, but it isn't a breeze! I would say, to make things easier for yourself and the rabbits, get them fixed. 
But that's just me, I'm sure whatever you do the bunny will be happy (and that's what counts  )

:brown-bunny


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 8, 2013)

honeybunnies said:


> Thanks Imbrium for the info. I will keep a close eye out for any aggression & will definately separate them if I see any trouble brewing!
> At this stage they still groom each other & lie & sit together which is really nice to see :hug2:



Yeah, they're SO adorable when they're snuggled up and grooming . I caught Nala grooming Gaz yesterday, which is *very* rare! (It's almost always the other way around).


----------



## RabbitLuvercx (Feb 3, 2014)

None of my rabbits are fixed at the moment but as soon as i save up enough money they will be getting fixed because i don't like how much higher the risk of cancer is :'( In my opinion you should get her spayed so she can live longer and have a much lower risk of cancer ^-^


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Feb 4, 2014)

We are getting a Flemish Giant mix baby in 2 weeks, I already have money set aside for his/her neuter or spay. My last two buns were unspayed unneutered, my female did die of ovarian cancer (according to her vet), my male was a sprayer, due to that the husband was hesitant (for 15 years!) to say go ahead and get another bunny. I know way more about rabbit care now than I did then and this new bunny WILL be much better off right out of the gate from my other two due to all the reading I have been doing. This board is also a fantastic resource!! My new bunny thanks you all!


----------



## che (Feb 4, 2014)

Codi isn't spayed yet. Got her about 1.5 weeks ago. She's booked in to be spayed at the start of March.

The idea of putting her through that scares me, but not as much as the thought of her getting cancer at a young age.

If there are any behavioural benefits, that would be even better, but she's a friendly and relaxed bunny already so I don't expect big changes - she likes to nibble, but in just over a week we've learnt her habits and managed to bunny-proof properly. She's also pretty reliably litter trained, but that could do with a bit of improvement so it'd be nice if that gets better.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 4, 2014)

Chico and Chica are not fixed. Brooke and Lady are. Chica is too high stressed. The last time we went to the vet it stressed her out big time. She is laid back, relaxed will sit in her basket and chill. Her brother Chico is hyper but was hyper at 3 weeks .. .so that is his personality. I don't think I'm going to get them fixed because it's just too much stress on them both. The vet said that as well.

Vanessa


----------

